# مكافحة الحريق / fire fighting



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

موضوع آخر لتجميع المواضيع والإضافة
في بند مكافحة الحريق


----------



## pora (19 مايو 2010)

المهندس عبد العاطى بيبدع واحنا معاه


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

كود الخليج الجزء الأول


http://ifile.it/cy7h3im/GCC_FireCode%20%28E%29.rar


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

pora قال:


> المهندس عبد العاطى بيبدع واحنا معاه


 


الشــــــــكر شئ اكيد


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/xpjbf7a

الجزء الثاني للكود الخليجي


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/1tldomg/TYCO.rar


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/18lvx9j/GLOBE.rar


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/8gkrxm4/004.rar


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/y4fedgw/005.rar


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/bw4zja5/006.pdf


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/7k4mltj


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/wpz8nlm


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/bwrhecv


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/xcsmzo5


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/omsyl8k


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/0lfuqoz


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/g9s7ixz


----------



## hsfarid (21 مايو 2010)

*اخى الفاضل 
عندى صالة العاب كبيرة مساحتها 5000 متر مربع بارتفاع 8.5 متر ارتفاع 
و التكييف معلق على هذا الارتفاع العالى 

و هذة الصالة مجهزة بنظام صناديق الحريق بداخلها 
هل يمكن تركيب نظام اطفاء الحريق بواسطة الرشاشات اسبرنكلر تحت التكييف بهذا الارتفاع العالى و هو فى حوالى 8 متر 
و ما هو نوع الرشاشات اللازمة و الصالحة بحيث تكون موثرة فى هذة الحالة؟؟؟
و هل يتم تركيب رشاشات لاطفاء الجزء فوق السقف للتكييف ؟؟ 

*​


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

water way equipment


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

water section


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

بقول يا عبدو
هو سعر الطلمبات ال 750 جالون 8 بار كاملة كام
و سعر الطلمبات 1250 جالون 12 بار كام


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بقول يا عبدو
> هو سعر الطلمبات ال 750 جالون 8 بار كاملة كام
> و سعر الطلمبات 1250 جالون 12 بار كام


 
أهلا ياهندسة
المضخات
حريق?
ul/fm?


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بقول يا عبدو
> هو سعر الطلمبات ال 750 جالون 8 بار كاملة كام
> و سعر الطلمبات 1250 جالون 12 بار كام


 
لو حريق ياهندسة
كهرباء وديزل وجوكي والا مضخة بس؟


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> لو حريق ياهندسة
> كهرباء وديزل وجوكي والا مضخة بس؟


 
المضخات
حريق
ul/fm
كهرباء وديزل وجوكي

اى جميع ما سبق


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

سلام محمد


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

ديه يو ال اف ام معتقدش


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

رخيصة شوية


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

السنه اللى فاتت واحد مشتريها 750 جالون
8 بار
يو ال اف ام
امريكى كاملة من مجاميعه 
300000 ريال
توريد و تركيب


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

محمد سلام
كلها ul/fm
يس بتاريخ 9/2/2009
الأولي من لامة 
ريديبافلو وكومينز
والثانية 
أرورا
معظم ال ul/fm
امريكي والا اوربي


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

محمد سوف اقوم بالمسح طالما الرسالة وصلت


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم
تفضلوا بقبول هدية بسيطة و هى كتالوجات شركة سفيكو للاطفاء الحريق
طفايات / طلمبات / كبائن حريق / انظمة CO2 / فوم / و غيرها

الاسطوانة كاملة 200 ميجا

رابط الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/vyz_cUuC/SFFECOpart1.html

رابط الجزء الثانى و الاخير
http://www.4shared.com/file/A0nKyS9b/SFFECOpart2.html​


----------



## hsfarid (27 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

نواصل


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

111111111111


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

2222222222


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

3333333333


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

4444444444


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

5555555555


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

66666666


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

77777777777


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

88888888888


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

99999999

مكرررررررررررر معليش


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> نواصل


 
نواصل طبعا مع المهندس الواصل

ربنا يزيدك من نعيمه

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و انفعنا بما علمتنا​


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

شااااااااااااااااااااااايفك


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

اللهم آآآآآآمين وجمعا

كتبت ليك شايفك 
لقيت مداخلتك
تسلم


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

9999999999


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

101010


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

11


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/1yof0ex/30.81.pdf


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

محمد ساعدني في تغيير قوانين المنتدى
ليه لازم 30 ثانية بين كل مداخلتين
وليه لازم تكتب كم حرف


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

12........


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

13...


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

14....


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

15....


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

16..


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

17


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

18


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

2222222222


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

3333333


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

44444444


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) ‏aati badri, ‏hsfarid, ‏ceslamnagy_nagy, ‏mohamed mech

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

55555555


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

66666666


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

777777777


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

8888888


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

10


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

11111111111


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

12


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

13


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

14


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

ايش في بقك
مابتتكلمش ليه


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

15


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

ناتة بئ ؤ سصيءيتو ظءبقلاا


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/jufi4za/008%20Model%20N252%20EC.dwg


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/idsp5y1/112PG02.DWG


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/n0j9615/356FG07B.dwg


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) ‏aati badri, ‏hsfarid, ‏ceslamnagy_nagy, ‏mohamed mech
> 
> سلاااااااااااااااااااااااام


 
و كيف لا نكون هنا و أنـــت هنــــا :75:


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/gvpsqn2/399BKP.dwg


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> ناتة بئ ؤ سصيءيتو ظءبقلاا


 
اوردو ده و تاميلى

انا حاسس انه زهق و اعتراض


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/86kme0t/357FG04C.dwg


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> و كيف لا نكون هنا و أنـــت هنــــا :75:


 
بيتك ومطرحك
تشرف وتآنس


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> اوردو ده و تاميلى
> 
> انا حاسس انه زهق و اعتراض


 
فلبيني صديق
وانت الصادق
 زهق و اعتراض
ويمكن جوع


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/x8z34ek/399FG01.dwg


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

هة ءبلا ئ\ؤبِ|ءي


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/pdgm1kv/399FG02.dwg


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/io2sq01/399FG03.dwg


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/hrkcgm9/399FG10.dwg


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/y0gnk4a/399FG07.dwg


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/kqmh5t2/399FG08.dwg


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

نخهتارلؤ


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

8520


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/xv0tbyz/357FG04C.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/cet3yxa/399BKP.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/rv6a9zm/399CVR.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/abx58rg/399FG01.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/trixmo4/399FG02.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/pygvz8n/399FG07.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/381vbhu/399FG03.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/54upgxs/399FG08.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/82axenw/399FG10.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/l196iyn


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/o6yqmzs


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/r6dzm89


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/c5erayh


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/fy0na6s/422_ET_FG01.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/x71v6nq/422_ET_FG03.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/b6cxflv/422_ET_FG02.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/zdl1g67/422_TPI_FG02.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/kh7olmv/422_TPI_FG02.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/k1ufqnt/492_Steel_Base.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

رشاشات


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/lcdnjio/612ASSY.DWG


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/yvz5tki/613ASSY_a.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/yvz5tki/613ASSY_a.dwg


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/qxya1z3/612BODY_A.DWG


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/lf2xp1i


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/yv9j3dl


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/5f2ecya


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/j6vc97b


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/pwu0ie5


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/91itm5e


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/05bpced


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/jkyx4t1


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/cb94yge


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/xpkfa5s


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/jw1rtv2


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/1u0rbp9


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/wysh2xg


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/n6v0i2j


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/a8yo5gl


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/xhq3o2r


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

ملف صغير


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/4hwsxz2


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/k3hiu47


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/hfpbil1


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/bhmewa7


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/vilh9nbhttp://ifile.it/bhmewa7


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/pnhemd0


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/lscazdv


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/jzi431t


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/9l2irvf


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/au2m10w


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/y2xi4sr


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/dkylpsb


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/qumoz9phttp://ifile.it/dkylpsb


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/shlk05x


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/r73pl6d


----------



## amrbnsaeed (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخى على تلك الكتالوجات القيمة
لكننا قصدنا هذا الموقع للبحث عن العلم
فمن كان لديه علم أو خبرة فى هذا المجال 
أو أدلى بدلوه ونهل من نهر هذه الكتالوجات ففهم 
فلينشر هذا العلم
وأنا لا أقلل من مجهودك فجزاك الله خيراً
لكن الكتالوجات موجودة على مواقع الشركات
فهذا جهد عظيم منك أن قمت بجمعها
وآمل أن أجد فى وسط هذا الجمع مجموعة تحمل لنا هذا العلم
وأنا معكم وعلى استعداد تام لأى مساعدة
بخبرتى البسيطة فى هذا المجال


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

amrbnsaeed قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً يا أخى على تلك الكتالوجات القيمة
> لكننا قصدنا هذا الموقع للبحث عن العلم
> فمن كان لديه علم أو خبرة فى هذا المجال
> أو أدلى بدلوه ونهل من نهر هذه الكتالوجات ففهم
> ...


 
وجزاك خيرا يا اخي الكريم
ومرحب بك كعضو جديد في المنتدى
ونتمنى ان نستفيد منك ومن علمك والذي سميته تواضعا بانه بسيط
وان شاء الله هو علم وافر
ونحسبه كذلك
سوف اوقف رفع باقي الكتالوجات واشكرك لتنبيهي
فقط كنت اظن وبعض الظن اثم انها قد يراها البعض مفيدة
اوقد يحتاجها البعض في وقت ما
لانه لو عملنا بمبدأ انها موجودة بمواقع الشركات
كذلك العلم الذي تطلبه ايضا موجود بالكتب والمواقع
والذي لا تحتاجه انت قد يحتاجه غيرك
وصعب تحدد بهذه الثقة ماذا يحتاج الناس كل الناس من المواقع
والا تكون دخلت في تعميم وهو دائما مخل
على كل اشكرك
وصدقني ما زعلان
ورحم الله رجلا بصرنا بما لم نبصر
ويجوز كلامك صاح وانا اهرقت الباندويدث والاسفير


----------



## Atatri (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

3atooora قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 وبارك فيك يا هندسة


----------



## sam_89 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

إذا أمكن تجميع جميع الملفات في ملف واحد لتسهيل عملية لتحميل وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## nofal (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## aati badri (17 ديسمبر 2012)

sam_89 قال:


> إذا أمكن تجميع جميع الملفات في ملف واحد لتسهيل عملية لتحميل وشكرا جزيلا



شاكر مرورك ياهندسة
كما نرجو القيام بهذه المهمة ياهندسة
شكري لكل المرور


----------



## كريم محمود حسن (29 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 نوفمبر 2013)

أستاذنا صاحب الصندوق الذهبي للمعلومات العبارة التالية تظهر عند محاولة تنزيل الفايلات 

*404 Not Found

و نأمل إما الإرفاق كملفات أو اعادة وضعها على الفورشيرد و الميديا فاير 
بارك الله لكم وحتي نخفف عنك اتمني ممن لديه الفايلات أن يساعد في بناء هذه المكتبة القيمة سواء بالإضافة أو إعادة رفع الملفات المذكورة 
و جزاكم الله كل خير 
*


----------



## ibrahem.abuaqel (25 أكتوبر 2014)

مممتاز


----------



## حسين ريكان (5 يناير 2015)

احسنتم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسين ريكان (5 يناير 2015)

احسنتم


----------



## en4eng (22 يناير 2015)

لكل كل الشكر


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (28 أبريل 2015)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------

